

Validating in-app purchases in your iOS app - hasseg
http://futurice.com/blog/validating-in-app-purchases-in-your-ios-app

======
RKearney
There was actually a very good talk about this at WWDC 2014[0] session 305
Preventing Unauthorized Purchases with Receipts.

[0]
[https://developer.apple.com/videos/wwdc/2014/](https://developer.apple.com/videos/wwdc/2014/)

------
kralko
This is an interesting article and everyone who uses in-app purchases should
understand how they work.

However, a lot of work has already been done by other developers and it's wise
to reuse something such as CargoBay
[https://github.com/mattt/CargoBay](https://github.com/mattt/CargoBay).

